# thoughts on this idea



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

oh so i am in the facebook group called EDC underground and it is full of craftsmen who craft stuff mostly out of metal and titanium, and leather and some wood, but some other cool stuff aswell 

so this guy just made this and is selling it for $35 shipped and tracked 
what are your thoughts on it .. but for a set of small mini channel locks and flashlight


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

62 people viewed this thread and. Not a single one said no ..or yes ... do I need to add a Poll to it lol


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

the only thing on my belt is the cell phone.lol. I didn't think people still carried tools on their belt clip anymore...


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> the only thing on my belt is the cell phone.lol. I didn't think people still carried tools on their belt clip anymore...


So true lol.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't go into a home with out tools on my belt but that thing is too small for me. 8" channel locks, 3/16" and a #2 screwdrivers, 6" crescent wrench, needle nose, marker, knife and a clean rag. The biggest pouch that I can comfortably put on with a belt clip.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Seems a bit pricey to carry 2 tools that get used 30% of the time.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

It does have a certain Griffon Industries look to it! Perhaps if it were made to double as a IWB holster, then maybe. So does this group EDC like stand for every day carry?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

kydex is so cheap and easy to work with, why not just make your own?


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

I always just use carhartt work pants.


----------



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

That really seems too small for the price. For service, I tried the electrician's tool belt - but it just doesn't work having to take it off and bend down. For me - the best thing to do is walk in with some mini channel locks, six in one screwdriver, clean putty knife, and needle nose pliers in small cake pan which usually fits under toilet valves. Then maybe a rag/drop cloth and flash light as well.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I keep my tools in a five gallon bucket


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Prototype of my new tool kit...


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

ill tell the maker to not quit his day job lolol... me i use a big toolbag ..


----------



## A Fast Plumbing (Nov 6, 2012)

Been done already and I use it daily. Best thing for a quicky tool kit for changing out a flapper or something small. We carry this in when we ring the clients bell. We call it the "kit". It carries a small Maglite, leatherman tool, mini channel locks and a small red "Enderes' brand 4 in 1 screwdriver. 

http://ripoffholstersonline.com/ripoffs-co-.html We use the CO-7 and store the screwdriver in the same slot as the mini-channel locks


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Prototype of my new tool kit...


 That's awesome


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pacificpipes said:


> That's awesome


It's been way over due.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Looks a bit junky to me. I usually bring my small tool bag to the door. I keep a streamlight strion rechargeable flashlight on my belt at all times. It all comes down to personal preference. My opinion is if you have too much on your belt, it can easily scratch cabinets or furniture.


----------

